# LR/Transporter: Problem with CRLF when marking images



## b_gossweiler (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi Tim,

I have noticed a problem with LR/Transporter on Win7, which I think occurs since carriage return cannot be entered anymore by token when exporting metadata using LR/Transporter.

I have done the following:

Export Metadata using LR/Transporter (Summary File) 
Choose Filename as the only token to be exported:


Note that I entered an carriage return after the token, so the cursor is on the next line 
Using the exported file, perform "Mark Images using LR/Transporter", with the following rules:
 
nothing gets marked 

The reason, I believe, is in the way LR/Transporter writes CRLF's into the summary file. The file contains:Filename1'0D0D0A'x​Filename2'0D0D0A'x​etc.​which does not seem to be recognizable by LR/Transporter when read for marking.

Not inserting a carriage return myself when writing the summary file results in a file without any separators between filenames, which in turn also cannot be interpreted by the reading process.

If I edit the resulting file myself, taking out one superfluous '0D'x per line, the marking works fine.

Can you please have a look at this, as it is not usable for me as it is now.

Thanks,
Beat


----------



## Tim Armes (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi Beat,

That's curious. If you use the {return} token instead does that solve your problem?


----------



## b_gossweiler (Feb 8, 2012)

Tim Armes said:


> Hi Beat,
> 
> That's curious. If you use the {return} token instead does that solve your problem?



Hi Tim,

Oh, that's a great workaround, I didn't even think that {return} would still be a valid token.

 Yes, if I use {return} and do not place an ENTER at the end of the line by keyboard, the exporting produces a file with only CRLF ('0D0A'x) per line, and the subsequent marking works.

If uploaded a sample summary-file resulting from an ENTER placed by keyboard to here, so you can have a look at it.

Thanks,
Beat


----------

